# Windows 7 crashes



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello tech savvies, my computer has been crashing ever since I upgraded my os to Windows 7. I found this website while i was searching for info on computer crashes, i hope u guys can help me solve this problem. The crashes seem to be fairly random, sometimes while im gaming, somtimes even when the computer is idle. Half of the times, there would be a blue screen and other times, the screen would just show a bunch of colourful lines and the computer would reboot on itself. I've noticed the crashes usually happen not long after i turn on the computer. My specs are:
Cpu: i7 920
Ram: OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
Video Card: Powercolor Radeon HD4890 1GB
Motherboard: Asus Rampage 2 Gene LGA 1366
PSU: seventeam 650w v-force
This computer is about 3 month old and it was my first build so i don't have too much experience.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a difficult problem to diagnose

The first 2 BSOD's are STOP 0x9C - these are usually reserved for Windows XP and earlier. They are also hardware issues and as such are very difficult to isolate.

The next 2 BSOD's are STOP 0x124 - these are the Vista/Win7 equivalent of the STOP 0x9c. They are also hardware issues and as such are very difficult to isolate.

The last 2 are STOP 0xF4 - a difficult BSOD to troubleshoot in it's own right.
Here's a link to a KB article about Win7 and this error: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/977178

The STOP 0xF4 errors blame csrss.exe - which isn't much help as we assume csrss.exe isn't the problem (because, if it was, you'd have many more problems other than the occasional BSOD).

There are some clues that may help us out. Let's have a look at your drivers:

Please update or remove these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. Please use the following instructions to locate the most current drivers:


> *How To Find Updated Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


- some driver links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers:

```
jraid.sys    Mon Jul 21 23:59:14 2008 - JMicron RAID Driver
ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 08:44:33 2008 - ADIHDAUD.SYS is SoundMAX Digital HD Audio Driver (get driver from your motherboard manufacturer's website)
```
FWIW - I suspect the JMicron driver (and maybe the rest of your motherboard/chipset drivers) to be the cause of this issue.

Also, here's a link to some suggestions for troubleshooting STOP 0x124 errors: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-2-int-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html

Here's a summary of the BSOD's. Please note the Debug session times to get an idea of the span of these errors:

```
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Dec 19 13:03:25.112 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:33.127
BugCheck 9C, {0, fffff880031ddc70, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : intelppm.sys ( intelppm!C1Halt+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Dec 25 14:47:56.070 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:23.085
BugCheck 9C, {0, fffff88003290c70, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : intelppm.sys ( intelppm!C1Halt+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec 27 15:41:46.615 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.630
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa800753c8f8, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec 28 16:37:37.630 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.645
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8007648038, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Dec 31 23:04:12.023 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:36.038
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800640a950, fffffa800640ac30, fffff800031d0240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 16 13:45:37.047 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:44.062
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8007c97b30, fffffa8007c97e10, fffff800031d0240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
```


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you i updated the drivers and applied the hotfix for 0xF4 (even though my crash does not fit the descriptions) and now im just waitting for my computer to crash again but hopefully not.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

i think its been a week since i ran the fixes above. Ok, im still getting blue screens but there has been only 2 and both of them are 0xF4. Can someone help me identify the culprit my BSODs?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please get the dumps - c:\windows\minidump

Zip them up & attach to your next post.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry i can't not tell which ones are for the recent crashes so i compressed all the files in minidump in the zip file. If u need anything else plz ask.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

Bugcheck = *0xf4* csrss.exe - critical object termination.

Not much to go on in the dump except a driver I saw for Daemon Tools/ Alcohol. I suggest that you un-install it & see if BSODs persist.

jcgriff2

.



```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Minidump[1].zip\012910-14227-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0303de50
Debug session time: Fri Jan 29 02:14:13.069 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:04.084
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8007530b30, fffffa8007530e10, fffff8000317a240}

Probably caused by : csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa8007530b30, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa8007530e10, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff8000317a240, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa8007530b30

IMAGE_NAME:  csrss.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: csrss

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x%x.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`023ed0e8 fffff800`031fd142 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07530b30 fffffa80`07530e10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`023ed0f0 fffff800`031a9269 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`08030060 fffffa80`07530b30 fffffa80`07530b30 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`023ed130 fffff800`0312dc74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`07530b30 fffff6fb`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`023ed180 fffff800`02e71153 : fffffa80`07530b30 fffff800`c0000006 fffffa80`08030060 fffff880`023edb78 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`023ed200 fffff800`02e6d6f0 : fffff800`02eb1ada fffff880`023edb78 fffff880`023ed8d0 fffff880`023edc20 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`023ed398 fffff800`02eb1ada : fffff880`023edb78 fffff880`023ed8d0 fffff880`023edc20 00000000`00aa1a00 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`023ed3a0 fffff800`02e71542 : fffff880`023edb78 00000000`000116e4 fffff880`023edc20 00000000`00aa14d8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`023eda40 fffff800`02e700ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000116e4 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000140 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`023edc20 00000000`76f1548f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`00aa1420 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76f1548f


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`023ed0e8 fffff800`031fd142 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`023ed0f0 fffff800`031a9269 nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`023ed130 fffff800`0312dc74 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17a06
fffff880`023ed180 fffff800`02e71153 nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`023ed200 fffff800`02e6d6f0 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`023ed398 fffff800`02eb1ada nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`023ed3a0 fffff800`02e71542 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4619d
fffff880`023eda40 fffff800`02e700ba nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`023edc20 00000000`76f1548f nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`00aa1420 00000000`00000000 0x76f1548f
2: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e00000 fffff800`033dd000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033dd000 fffff800`03426000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c43000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c98000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c98000 fffff880`00cac000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cac000 fffff880`00d0a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d0a000 fffff880`00dca000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dca000 fffff880`00deb000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e78000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e9b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ea2000 fffff880`00f46000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f55000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f6a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00fdb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00fe2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00ff2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01062000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01062000 fffff880`0106f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0106f000 fffff880`010c6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`010d0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010d0000 fffff880`011f6000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011f6000 fffff880`011ff000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01201000 fffff880`0131d000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`0131d000 fffff880`01326000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01326000 fffff880`01350000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01350000 fffff880`0136e000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`0136e000 fffff880`01379000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Nov 13 23:36:50 2009 (4AFE33E2)
fffff880`01379000 fffff880`01384000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01384000 fffff880`013d0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013e4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01401000 fffff880`015a4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015be000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015be000 fffff880`015d4000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015e6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015fe000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0165c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0165c000 fffff880`01682000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`01693000 fffff880`01706000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01706000 fffff880`01717000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01717000 fffff880`01721000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01721000 fffff880`0176d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0176d000 fffff880`017a7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017e1000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`017e1000 fffff880`017f7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01812000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01812000 fffff880`0181b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01825000 fffff880`01917000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01977000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`019a2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`019a2000 fffff880`019ec000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`019ec000 fffff880`019f4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01a02000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02e0e000 fffff880`02e33000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02e33000 fffff880`02e43000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02e43000 fffff880`02e4c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e4c000 fffff880`02e55000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e55000 fffff880`02e5e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02e5e000 fffff880`02e69000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02e69000 fffff880`02e7a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02e7a000 fffff880`02e87000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02e87000 fffff880`02fa3000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`02fa3000 fffff880`02fb8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02fbc000 fffff880`02fe6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02fe6000 fffff880`02fef000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02fef000 fffff880`02ff6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04251000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04251000 fffff880`0425d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`04268000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04268000 fffff880`04277000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`04295000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04295000 fffff880`042a6000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`042a6000 fffff880`042ac000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
fffff880`042ac000 fffff880`042ba000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`042bd000 fffff880`04347000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04347000 fffff880`0438c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0438c000 fffff880`04395000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04395000 fffff880`043bb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`043bb000 fffff880`043ca000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043e5000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`043e5000 fffff880`043f9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`04630000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04630000 fffff880`0464b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0464b000 fffff880`046a1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`046a1000 fffff880`046b2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`046b2000 fffff880`046fe000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`046fe000 fffff880`0473c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0473c000 fffff880`04744000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`04744000 fffff880`04762000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04762000 fffff880`04771000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04771000 fffff880`047b4000   ai50cmv5 ai50cmv5.SYS Fri Aug 07 09:30:20 2009 (4A7C2C6C)
fffff880`047b4000 fffff880`047bd000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`047bd000 fffff880`047cd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`047cd000 fffff880`047e3000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`047e3000 fffff880`047fd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`047fd000 fffff880`047fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a6a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04a6a000 fffff880`04a77000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04a77000 fffff880`04a98000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04a98000 fffff880`050ce000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:44:50 2009 (4B0CA832)
fffff880`050ce000 fffff880`051c2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`051c2000 fffff880`051f1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`051f1000 fffff880`05200000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0562c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0562c000 fffff880`05679000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05679000 fffff880`0569c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`056e4000 fffff880`057ac000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`057ac000 fffff880`057ca000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`057ca000 fffff880`057e2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05879000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jun 09 03:51:15 2009 (4A2E1473)
fffff880`05879000 fffff880`05885000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05885000 fffff880`058a2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`058a4000 fffff880`058fe000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`058fe000 fffff880`05913000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`05913000 fffff880`05920000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05920000 fffff880`05941000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`05941000 fffff880`0597e000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0597e000 fffff880`059a0000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`059a0000 fffff880`059a5200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`059a6000 fffff880`059b4000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`059b4000 fffff880`059cd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`059cd000 fffff880`059d5080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`059d6000 fffff880`059d7f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`059d8000 fffff880`059e6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`059e6000 fffff880`059f9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06e38000 fffff880`06e87000   atksgt   atksgt.sys   Sun May 17 09:36:34 2009 (4A1012E2)
fffff880`06e87000 fffff880`06e94000   lirsgt   lirsgt.sys   Sun May 17 09:06:57 2009 (4A100BF1)
fffff880`06e94000 fffff880`06f3a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06f3a000 fffff880`06f45000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06f45000 fffff880`06f72000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06f72000 fffff880`06f84000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06f84000 fffff880`06fed000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07671000 fffff880`0767c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`076f6000 fffff880`0778e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0778e000 fffff880`07798000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003af000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07600000 fffff880`07671000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02e8d000 fffff880`02fa9000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02fa9000 fffff880`02fbc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059b1000 fffff880`059b3000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059a6000 fffff880`059b1000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0591e000 fffff880`05920000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05913000 fffff880`0591e000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`046fe000 fffff880`0473c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0106f000 fffff880`010c6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05879000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jun 09 03:51:15 2009 (4A2E1473)
fffff880`042bd000 fffff880`04347000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`047cd000 fffff880`047e3000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04771000 fffff880`047b4000   ai50cmv5 ai50cmv5.SYS Fri Aug 07 09:30:20 2009 (4A7C2C6C)
fffff880`01379000 fffff880`01384000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0473c000 fffff880`04744000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`042a6000 fffff880`042ac000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
fffff880`07671000 fffff880`0767c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0131d000 fffff880`01326000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01326000 fffff880`01350000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`05920000 fffff880`05941000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`04a98000 fffff880`050ce000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:44:50 2009 (4B0CA832)
fffff880`06e38000 fffff880`06e87000   atksgt   atksgt.sys   Sun May 17 09:36:34 2009 (4A1012E2)
fffff880`02fef000 fffff880`02ff6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04295000 fffff880`042a6000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`057ac000 fffff880`057ca000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05885000 fffff880`058a2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02fbc000 fffff880`02fe6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d0a000 fffff880`00dca000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cac000 fffff880`00d0a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01693000 fffff880`01706000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`047bd000 fffff880`047cd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`059d8000 fffff880`059e6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`04295000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04268000 fffff880`04277000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`017e1000 fffff880`017f7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0597e000 fffff880`059a0000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`059e6000 fffff880`059f9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02e87000 fffff880`02fa3000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`05879000 fffff880`05885000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`050ce000 fffff880`051c2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013e4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01384000 fffff880`013d0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01717000 fffff880`01721000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017e1000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`019a2000 fffff880`019ec000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033dd000 fffff800`03426000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a6a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`059b4000 fffff880`059cd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`059cd000 fffff880`059d5080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`059a6000 fffff880`059b4000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`056e4000 fffff880`057ac000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01812000 fffff880`0181b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04744000 fffff880`04762000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01201000 fffff880`0131d000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`015be000 fffff880`015d4000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01350000 fffff880`0136e000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`04762000 fffff880`04771000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c43000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015be000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`019a2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`059a0000 fffff880`059a5200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06e87000 fffff880`06e94000   lirsgt   lirsgt.sys   Sun May 17 09:06:57 2009 (4A100BF1)
fffff880`02fa3000 fffff880`02fb8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e9b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0778e000 fffff880`07798000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c98000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`042ac000 fffff880`042ba000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`051f1000 fffff880`05200000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05913000 fffff880`05920000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`057ca000 fffff880`057e2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0562c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0562c000 fffff880`05679000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05679000 fffff880`0569c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0136e000 fffff880`01379000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Nov 13 23:36:50 2009 (4AFE33E2)
fffff880`02e5e000 fffff880`02e69000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`010d0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e78000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`04268000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01812000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01825000 fffff880`01917000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`04630000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`051c2000 fffff880`051f1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`058fe000 fffff880`05913000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`043bb000 fffff880`043ca000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04347000 fffff880`0438c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01977000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02e69000 fffff880`02e7a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04251000 fffff880`0425d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e00000 fffff800`033dd000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01401000 fffff880`015a4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02fe6000 fffff880`02fef000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04395000 fffff880`043bb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f6a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01062000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00fe2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00ff2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01706000 fffff880`01717000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06e94000 fffff880`06f3a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05941000 fffff880`0597e000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c98000 fffff880`00cac000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04630000 fffff880`0464b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04a77000 fffff880`04a98000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`047e3000 fffff880`047fd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04251000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02e43000 fffff880`02e4c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e4c000 fffff880`02e55000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e55000 fffff880`02e5e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0176d000 fffff880`017a7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015fe000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`046b2000 fffff880`046fe000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`06f3a000 fffff880`06f45000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`019ec000 fffff880`019f4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`010d0000 fffff880`011f6000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`076f6000 fffff880`0778e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06f84000 fffff880`06fed000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06f45000 fffff880`06f72000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`047fd000 fffff880`047fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a02000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06f72000 fffff880`06f84000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02e7a000 fffff880`02e87000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0165c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`043e5000 fffff880`043f9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0165c000 fffff880`01682000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015e6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`059d6000 fffff880`059d7f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`046a1000 fffff880`046b2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`058a4000 fffff880`058fe000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0464b000 fffff880`046a1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04a6a000 fffff880`04a77000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01062000 fffff880`0106f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02e0e000 fffff880`02e33000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00fdb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01721000 fffff880`0176d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043e5000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02e33000 fffff880`02e43000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ea2000 fffff880`00f46000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f55000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0438c000 fffff880`04395000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003af000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`047b4000 fffff880`047bd000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`011f6000 fffff880`011ff000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00dca000 fffff880`00deb000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07600000 fffff880`07671000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02e8d000 fffff880`02fa9000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02fa9000 fffff880`02fbc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059b1000 fffff880`059b3000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059a6000 fffff880`059b1000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0591e000 fffff880`05920000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05913000 fffff880`0591e000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> !process fffffa8007530b30 3
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030a8000
PROCESS fffffa8007530b30
    SessionId: none  Cid: 01c4    Peb: 7fffffdf000  ParentCid: 01b4
    DirBase: 1a75ed000  ObjectTable: fffff8a001caeef0  HandleCount: <Data Not Accessible>
    Image: csrss.exe
    VadRoot fffffa800802f180 Vads 101 Clone 0 Private 588. Modified 147. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a000006090
    Token                             fffff8a001cae060
    ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.000
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         0
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      0
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1214, 50, 345) (4856KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1214
    VirtualSize                       47 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   47 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1428
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      13
    CommitCharge                      713

        *** Error in reading nt!_ETHREAD @ fffffa800802e890
```


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

I uninstalled Alcohol as instructed but the BSODs still persist. There has been 2 more of these recently, i have noticed that they all happen not long after the bootup and sometimes there is some audio stuttering before crash. If u need more information plz ask i will provide.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks on the last 2 dumps are identical -

*0xf4* = critical object termination; csrss.exe listed as probable cause with an I/O or image error 

See if an update is available for this Asus AISuite mobo driver -

```
AsIO.sys     Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
```
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

If BSODs continue, run the Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 29 02:14:13.069 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:04.084
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8007530b30, fffffa8007530e10, fffff8000317a240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Feb  2 20:31:01.124 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:37.028
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8007c82b30, fffffa8007c82e10, fffff800031d7240}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
.[/font]
```


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

A silly question, what if i set up the verifier and after reboot i use computer for a very long time and it doesnt crash? is the verifier properly working?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Allow the driver verifier 24-48 hours to perform its job.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

lol sry another silly question. Can I turn off the computer? Will verifier be still on upon reboot? I kept my computer running continuously for atleast 30 hours already and no BSOD and im kinda confused about what i should do now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can re-boot.

NO additional BSODs, I assume?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

I was right about the reboot. Not long after reboot my computer kinda crashed, but this time is strange. All the programs stopped all of sudden and my monitor gave me a black screen. There was no blue screen and the computer wouldnt reboot or do anything. I came back to check the minidump and there was no new dumpfile. For now im just gonna continue using my computer untill it gives a blue screen. If there is something else you want me to do plz instruct me.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just make sure that ALL Windows Updates are in --> www.update.microsoft.com


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Today, my computer crashed while i was AFK, but it did not generate a dump file. I googled that and found most ppl saying that if my page file is manually set then then BSODs will not produce a dump flile. But, i think my page file is automatically managed by the computer since i never touched the configurations. Is there any other reason that my computer crash is not giving me a dump file? By the way my windows is fully updated.


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

Try to change the value of "DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay" from [Auto] to 6
Read post #4
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...oard_id=1&model=P6T+SE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=2&artpage=4179&articID=940


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

TigerXXL said:


> Try to change the value of "DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay" from [Auto] to 6
> Read post #4
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...oard_id=1&model=P6T+SE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=2&artpage=4179&articID=940


Thanx I'll try that. But, i don't really understand the purpose of this. The article provided was very long and hard to read, all i got from it was if i set it on auto the motherboard would just set it to 0 automatically. I doubt it will work for me though since the ppl in that thread said it didnt work for them. My computer crashed again today, but things are getting weird, because there was no blue screen no dump file and my graphic card driver was not found upon reboot. Im beginning to think that i bought a faulty hardware because of the audio stuttering before the crash. I need to find a solution to isolate the piece of hardware thats causing all this.


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

Enter in BIOS (after computer inclusion hold pressed button DELETE), there findt "dram timing control", go there and change only one value "DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay" with avto on "6". I had a same problem, as at you. Here link http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-of-death-0x00000009c-459536.html#post2591525 . A little has still passed time to do global conclusions. But I already have more than days everything is all right. I think that it helps. It has helped much, I have read at many forums.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

No did not work for me, my computer crashed 3 times after change.


----------



## TigerXXL (Feb 6, 2010)

I searched for decisions of this problem the whole year. Changed the drivers, HDDs, a power unit, a video card, various options in BIOS. And the problem was DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay. I never would guess. I have put the program. Start it, then press the button subtimings and make and lay out screenshot, such as I have laid out.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is the layout you asked for. By the way, i dunno if its because of the verifier but my crashses no longer produce any blue screen or dump files and i can no longer use the program PC PROBE its a temp and voltage monitor provided by asus, if i use it my computer crashes instantly.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok i was frustrated with not able to obtain dump file with verifier turned on, so i turned it off and started to replace components to see which one is causing all the trouble. I first replaced my seventeam 650w power supply with a 450W thermaltake from another pc. I ran the computer for 4 days under the new psu and everything seemed pretty good then i got a different BSOD this time. The microsoft website tells me to perform HDD diagnostics or expand ram. I used WD lifeguard and scaned my hard drive and everything was ok. I don't think i need more ram so can someone take a look my dump file?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck was *0x24* = NTFS file system

Other clues yielded an exception code = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation.

The combination of the two tells us that access was denied to a file/ drive, etc... I believe that cause to be Tages.

Tages --> http://www.tagesprotection.com/main.htm?page=minimum.htm

I would uninstall it and see if BSODs persist.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



Windows 7 x64 - Bugcheck = 0x24 

```
[font=lucida console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Minidump[1].zip\022210-15241-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e61000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0309ee50
Debug session time: Mon Feb 22 23:32:28.259 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:02:53.289
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88009b6dca8, fffff88009b6d500, fffff88001508c27}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+1fe )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff88009b6dca8
Arg3: fffff88009b6d500
Arg4: fffff88001508c27

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88009b6dca8 -- (.exr 0xfffff88009b6dca8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff88001508c27 (Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+0x00000000000001fe)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff88009b6d500 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88009b6d500)
rax=00000000000000de rbx=ffff6aa00a262610 rcx=0000000000000792
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=fffff8a000256bc0 rdi=fffffa80074b1350
rip=fffff88001508c27 rsp=fffff88009b6dee0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000003ba07c9  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000001
r11=fffff88009b6df28 r12=fffff88009b6e1f0 r13=fffff88009b6e490
r14=00000000000003c9 r15=00000000000007c9
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+0x1fe:
fffff880`01508c27 44394310        cmp     dword ptr [rbx+10h],r8d ds:002b:ffff6aa0`0a262620=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800031090e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+1fe
fffff880`01508c27 44394310        cmp     dword ptr [rbx+10h],r8d

FAULTING_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+1fe
fffff880`01508c27 44394310        cmp     dword ptr [rbx+10h],r8d

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff88001508c27

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09b6dee0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+0x1fe


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+1fe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88009b6d500 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+1fe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+1fe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm Ntfs
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0145c000 fffff880`015ff000   Ntfs       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntfs.pdb\A3FA3C11632A4FC09223AB611D6EFF7F2\ntfs.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: Ntfs.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\Ntfs.sys\4A5BC14F1a3000\Ntfs.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
    Image name: Ntfs.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
    CheckSum:         00195F88
    ImageSize:        001A3000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntfs.sys
    OriginalFilename: ntfs.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT File System Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
windbg> .cmdtree C:\jcgriff2_cmdtree.txt
0: kd> lm D sm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3e000   1394ohci   (deferred)             
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f4d000   ACPI       (deferred)             
fffff880`06c3f000 fffff880`06cb8000   ADIHdAud   (deferred)             
fffff880`03e26000 fffff880`03eb0000   afd        (deferred)             
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00ff7000   AgileVpn   (deferred)             
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f8000   amdxata    (deferred)             
fffff880`051f4000 fffff880`051fc000   ASACPI     (deferred)             
fffff880`03e11000 fffff880`03e17000   AsIO       (deferred)             
fffff880`07542000 fffff880`0754d000   asyncmac   (deferred)             
fffff880`01391000 fffff880`0139a000   atapi      (deferred)             
fffff880`0139a000 fffff880`013c4000   ataport    (deferred)             
fffff880`053db000 fffff880`053fc000   AtiHdmi    (deferred)             
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`05078000   atikmdag   (deferred)             
fffff880`06da3000 fffff880`06df2000   atksgt     (deferred)             
fffff880`02fe4000 fffff880`02feb000   Beep       (deferred)             
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e11000   blbdrive   (deferred)             
fffff880`044f6000 fffff880`04514000   bowser     (deferred)             
fffff960`00700000 fffff960`00727000   cdd        (deferred)             
fffff880`00d05000 fffff880`00dc5000   CI         (deferred)             
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`0166a000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
fffff880`00ca7000 fffff880`00d05000   CLFS       (deferred)             
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`0175c000   cng        (deferred)             
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   CompositeBus   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cc4000 fffff880`06cd2000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
fffff880`03fd9000 fffff880`03ff7000   dfsc       (deferred)             
fffff880`03fca000 fffff880`03fd9000   discache   (deferred)             
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018bc000   disk       (deferred)             
fffff880`0523d000 fffff880`0525f000   drmk       (deferred)             
fffff880`06d04000 fffff880`06d17000   dump_dumpfve   (deferred)             
fffff880`02e79000 fffff880`02f95000   dump_iaStor   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cb8000 fffff880`06cc4000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
fffff880`05078000 fffff880`0516c000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
fffff880`0516c000 fffff880`051b2000   dxgmms1    (deferred)             
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01260000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
fffff880`0176d000 fffff880`01777000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol     (deferred)             
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019f8000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
fffff800`02e18000 fffff800`02e61000   hal        (deferred)             
fffff880`051b2000 fffff880`051d6000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
fffff880`06ce0000 fffff880`06cf9000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cf9000 fffff880`06d01080   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cd2000 fffff880`06ce0000   hidusb     (deferred)             
fffff880`0442e000 fffff880`044f6000   HTTP       (deferred)             
fffff880`0189d000 fffff880`018a6000   hwpolicy   (deferred)             
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fe1000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
fffff880`01275000 fffff880`01391000   iaStor     (deferred)             
fffff880`01434000 fffff880`0144a000   intelppm   (deferred)             
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013e2000   jraid      (deferred)             
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e26000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom      (deferred)             
fffff880`0530a000 fffff880`0534d000   ks         (deferred)             
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016e9000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188b000   ksecpkg    (deferred)             
fffff880`0525f000 fffff880`05264200   ksthunk    (deferred)             
fffff880`045c9000 fffff880`045d6000   lirsgt     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d8b000   lltdio     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d32000 fffff880`06d55000   luafv      (deferred)             
fffff880`074c7000 fffff880`074d1000   LVPr2M64   (deferred)             
fffff880`00c4f000 fffff880`00c93000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
fffff880`06d24000 fffff880`06d32000   monitor    (deferred)             
fffff880`052f9000 fffff880`05308000   mouclass   (deferred)             
fffff880`06d17000 fffff880`06d24000   mouhid     (deferred)             
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fc3000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
fffff880`04514000 fffff880`0452c000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
fffff880`0452c000 fffff880`04559000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
fffff880`04559000 fffff880`045a6000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
fffff880`045a6000 fffff880`045c9000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
fffff880`013e2000 fffff880`013ed000   msahci     (deferred)             
fffff880`02e50000 fffff880`02e5b000   Msfs       (deferred)             
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`0104a000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
fffff880`01671000 fffff880`016cf000   msrpc      (deferred)             
fffff880`03fbf000 fffff880`03fca000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`0189d000   mup        (deferred)             
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`019ae000   ndis       (deferred)             
fffff880`02fcf000 fffff880`02fdb000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
fffff880`05274000 fffff880`052a3000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
fffff880`053b9000 fffff880`053ce000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
fffff880`03f24000 fffff880`03f33000   netbios    (deferred)             
fffff880`03eb0000 fffff880`03ef5000   netbt      (deferred)             
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO      (deferred)             
fffff880`02e5b000 fffff880`02e6c000   Npfs       (deferred)             
fffff880`03fb3000 fffff880`03fbf000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
fffff800`02e61000 fffff800`0343e000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
fffff880`0145c000 fffff880`015ff000   Ntfs       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntfs.pdb\A3FA3C11632A4FC09223AB611D6EFF7F2\ntfs.pdb
fffff880`02fdb000 fffff880`02fe4000   Null       (deferred)             
fffff880`03efe000 fffff880`03f24000   pacer      (deferred)             
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`0105f000   partmgr    (deferred)             
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01033000   pci        (deferred)             
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011eb000   pciide     (deferred)             
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`011fb000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
fffff880`0175c000 fffff880`0176d000   pcw        (deferred)             
fffff880`07072000 fffff880`07118000   peauth     (deferred)             
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0523d000   portcls    (deferred)             
fffff880`00c93000 fffff880`00ca7000   PSHED      (deferred)             
fffff880`00dc5000 fffff880`00de9000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
fffff880`052a3000 fffff880`052be000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
fffff880`052be000 fffff880`052df000   raspptp    (deferred)             
fffff880`052df000 fffff880`052f9000   rassstp    (deferred)             
fffff880`03f62000 fffff880`03fb3000   rdbss      (deferred)             
fffff880`02e35000 fffff880`02e3e000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
fffff880`02e3e000 fffff880`02e47000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
fffff880`02e47000 fffff880`02e50000   rdprefmp   (deferred)             
fffff880`017c3000 fffff880`017fd000   rdyboost   (deferred)             
fffff880`06d8b000 fffff880`06da3000   rspndr     (deferred)             
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4f000   Rt64win7   (deferred)             
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011cf000   SCSIPORT   (deferred)             
fffff880`07118000 fffff880`07123000   secdrv     (deferred)             
fffff880`019f8000 fffff880`01a00000   spldr      (deferred)             
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01197000   sptd       (deferred)             
fffff880`0742f000 fffff880`074c7000   srv        (deferred)             
fffff880`07162000 fffff880`071cb000   srv2       (deferred)             
fffff880`07123000 fffff880`07150000   srvnet     (deferred)             
fffff880`05308000 fffff880`05309480   swenum     (deferred)             
fffff880`01a02000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip      (deferred)             
fffff880`07150000 fffff880`07162000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
fffff880`02e6c000 fffff880`02e79000   TDI        (deferred)             
fffff880`02fb1000 fffff880`02fcf000   tdx        (deferred)             
fffff880`03f4e000 fffff880`03f62000   termdd     (deferred)             
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01434000   tunnel     (deferred)             
fffff880`0534d000 fffff880`0535f000   umbus      (deferred)             
fffff880`06d02000 fffff880`06d03f00   USBD       (deferred)             
fffff880`051e3000 fffff880`051f4000   usbehci    (deferred)             
fffff880`0535f000 fffff880`053b9000   usbhub     (deferred)             
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a56000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
fffff880`051d6000 fffff880`051e3000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`01040000   vdrvroot   (deferred)             
fffff880`02feb000 fffff880`02ff9000   vga        (deferred)             
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e25000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   volmgr     (deferred)             
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00fa9000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
fffff880`01777000 fffff880`017c3000   volsnap    (deferred)             
fffff880`03f33000 fffff880`03f4e000   wanarp     (deferred)             
fffff880`02e25000 fffff880`02e35000   watchdog   (deferred)             
fffff880`00e43000 fffff880`00ee7000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
fffff880`00ee7000 fffff880`00ef6000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
fffff880`03ef5000 fffff880`03efe000   wfplwf     (deferred)             
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k     (deferred)             
fffff880`03ff7000 fffff880`04000000   wmiacpi    (deferred)             
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011a0000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d55000 fffff880`06d76000   WudfPf     (deferred)             

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`074d1000 fffff880`07542000   spsys.sys
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   crashdmp.sys
fffff880`02e82000 fffff880`02f9e000   dump_iaStor.
fffff880`02f9e000 fffff880`02fb1000   dump_dumpfve
fffff880`05270000 fffff880`05272000   USBD.SYS
fffff880`05265000 fffff880`05270000   LVUSBS64.sys
fffff880`053d9000 fffff880`053db000   USBD.SYS
fffff880`053ce000 fffff880`053d9000   LVUSBS64.sys
fffff880`02fb1000 fffff880`02fdb000   cdrom.sys
0: kd> lmo D sm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3e000   1394ohci   (deferred)             
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f4d000   ACPI       (deferred)             
fffff880`06c3f000 fffff880`06cb8000   ADIHdAud   (deferred)             
fffff880`03e26000 fffff880`03eb0000   afd        (deferred)             
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00ff7000   AgileVpn   (deferred)             
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f8000   amdxata    (deferred)             
fffff880`051f4000 fffff880`051fc000   ASACPI     (deferred)             
fffff880`03e11000 fffff880`03e17000   AsIO       (deferred)             
fffff880`07542000 fffff880`0754d000   asyncmac   (deferred)             
fffff880`01391000 fffff880`0139a000   atapi      (deferred)             
fffff880`0139a000 fffff880`013c4000   ataport    (deferred)             
fffff880`053db000 fffff880`053fc000   AtiHdmi    (deferred)             
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`05078000   atikmdag   (deferred)             
fffff880`06da3000 fffff880`06df2000   atksgt     (deferred)             
fffff880`02fe4000 fffff880`02feb000   Beep       (deferred)             
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e11000   blbdrive   (deferred)             
fffff880`044f6000 fffff880`04514000   bowser     (deferred)             
fffff960`00700000 fffff960`00727000   cdd        (deferred)             
fffff880`00d05000 fffff880`00dc5000   CI         (deferred)             
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`0166a000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
fffff880`00ca7000 fffff880`00d05000   CLFS       (deferred)             
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`0175c000   cng        (deferred)             
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   CompositeBus   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cc4000 fffff880`06cd2000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
fffff880`03fd9000 fffff880`03ff7000   dfsc       (deferred)             
fffff880`03fca000 fffff880`03fd9000   discache   (deferred)             
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018bc000   disk       (deferred)             
fffff880`0523d000 fffff880`0525f000   drmk       (deferred)             
fffff880`06d04000 fffff880`06d17000   dump_dumpfve   (deferred)             
fffff880`02e79000 fffff880`02f95000   dump_iaStor   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cb8000 fffff880`06cc4000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
fffff880`05078000 fffff880`0516c000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
fffff880`0516c000 fffff880`051b2000   dxgmms1    (deferred)             
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01260000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
fffff880`0176d000 fffff880`01777000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol     (deferred)             
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019f8000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
fffff800`02e18000 fffff800`02e61000   hal        (deferred)             
fffff880`051b2000 fffff880`051d6000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
fffff880`06ce0000 fffff880`06cf9000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cf9000 fffff880`06d01080   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
fffff880`06cd2000 fffff880`06ce0000   hidusb     (deferred)             
fffff880`0442e000 fffff880`044f6000   HTTP       (deferred)             
fffff880`0189d000 fffff880`018a6000   hwpolicy   (deferred)             
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fe1000   i8042prt   (deferred)             
fffff880`01275000 fffff880`01391000   iaStor     (deferred)             
fffff880`01434000 fffff880`0144a000   intelppm   (deferred)             
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013e2000   jraid      (deferred)             
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e26000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom      (deferred)             
fffff880`0530a000 fffff880`0534d000   ks         (deferred)             
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016e9000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188b000   ksecpkg    (deferred)             
fffff880`0525f000 fffff880`05264200   ksthunk    (deferred)             
fffff880`045c9000 fffff880`045d6000   lirsgt     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d8b000   lltdio     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d32000 fffff880`06d55000   luafv      (deferred)             
fffff880`074c7000 fffff880`074d1000   LVPr2M64   (deferred)             
fffff880`00c4f000 fffff880`00c93000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
fffff880`06d24000 fffff880`06d32000   monitor    (deferred)             
fffff880`052f9000 fffff880`05308000   mouclass   (deferred)             
fffff880`06d17000 fffff880`06d24000   mouhid     (deferred)             
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fc3000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
fffff880`04514000 fffff880`0452c000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
fffff880`0452c000 fffff880`04559000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
fffff880`04559000 fffff880`045a6000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
fffff880`045a6000 fffff880`045c9000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
fffff880`013e2000 fffff880`013ed000   msahci     (deferred)             
fffff880`02e50000 fffff880`02e5b000   Msfs       (deferred)             
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`0104a000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
fffff880`01671000 fffff880`016cf000   msrpc      (deferred)             
fffff880`03fbf000 fffff880`03fca000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`0189d000   mup        (deferred)             
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`019ae000   ndis       (deferred)             
fffff880`02fcf000 fffff880`02fdb000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
fffff880`05274000 fffff880`052a3000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
fffff880`053b9000 fffff880`053ce000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
fffff880`03f24000 fffff880`03f33000   netbios    (deferred)             
fffff880`03eb0000 fffff880`03ef5000   netbt      (deferred)             
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO      (deferred)             
fffff880`02e5b000 fffff880`02e6c000   Npfs       (deferred)             
fffff880`03fb3000 fffff880`03fbf000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
fffff800`02e61000 fffff800`0343e000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
fffff880`0145c000 fffff880`015ff000   Ntfs       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntfs.pdb\A3FA3C11632A4FC09223AB611D6EFF7F2\ntfs.pdb
fffff880`02fdb000 fffff880`02fe4000   Null       (deferred)             
fffff880`03efe000 fffff880`03f24000   pacer      (deferred)             
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`0105f000   partmgr    (deferred)             
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01033000   pci        (deferred)             
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011eb000   pciide     (deferred)             
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`011fb000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
fffff880`0175c000 fffff880`0176d000   pcw        (deferred)             
fffff880`07072000 fffff880`07118000   peauth     (deferred)             
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0523d000   portcls    (deferred)             
fffff880`00c93000 fffff880`00ca7000   PSHED      (deferred)             
fffff880`00dc5000 fffff880`00de9000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
fffff880`052a3000 fffff880`052be000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
fffff880`052be000 fffff880`052df000   raspptp    (deferred)             
fffff880`052df000 fffff880`052f9000   rassstp    (deferred)             
fffff880`03f62000 fffff880`03fb3000   rdbss      (deferred)             
fffff880`02e35000 fffff880`02e3e000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
fffff880`02e3e000 fffff880`02e47000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
fffff880`02e47000 fffff880`02e50000   rdprefmp   (deferred)             
fffff880`017c3000 fffff880`017fd000   rdyboost   (deferred)             
fffff880`06d8b000 fffff880`06da3000   rspndr     (deferred)             
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4f000   Rt64win7   (deferred)             
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011cf000   SCSIPORT   (deferred)             
fffff880`07118000 fffff880`07123000   secdrv     (deferred)             
fffff880`019f8000 fffff880`01a00000   spldr      (deferred)             
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01197000   sptd       (deferred)             
fffff880`0742f000 fffff880`074c7000   srv        (deferred)             
fffff880`07162000 fffff880`071cb000   srv2       (deferred)             
fffff880`07123000 fffff880`07150000   srvnet     (deferred)             
fffff880`05308000 fffff880`05309480   swenum     (deferred)             
fffff880`01a02000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip      (deferred)             
fffff880`07150000 fffff880`07162000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
fffff880`02e6c000 fffff880`02e79000   TDI        (deferred)             
fffff880`02fb1000 fffff880`02fcf000   tdx        (deferred)             
fffff880`03f4e000 fffff880`03f62000   termdd     (deferred)             
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01434000   tunnel     (deferred)             
fffff880`0534d000 fffff880`0535f000   umbus      (deferred)             
fffff880`06d02000 fffff880`06d03f00   USBD       (deferred)             
fffff880`051e3000 fffff880`051f4000   usbehci    (deferred)             
fffff880`0535f000 fffff880`053b9000   usbhub     (deferred)             
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a56000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
fffff880`051d6000 fffff880`051e3000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`01040000   vdrvroot   (deferred)             
fffff880`02feb000 fffff880`02ff9000   vga        (deferred)             
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e25000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   volmgr     (deferred)             
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00fa9000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
fffff880`01777000 fffff880`017c3000   volsnap    (deferred)             
fffff880`03f33000 fffff880`03f4e000   wanarp     (deferred)             
fffff880`02e25000 fffff880`02e35000   watchdog   (deferred)             
fffff880`00e43000 fffff880`00ee7000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
fffff880`00ee7000 fffff880`00ef6000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
fffff880`03ef5000 fffff880`03efe000   wfplwf     (deferred)             
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k     (deferred)             
fffff880`03ff7000 fffff880`04000000   wmiacpi    (deferred)             
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011a0000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
fffff880`06d55000 fffff880`06d76000   WudfPf     (deferred)             
0: kd> lme D sm
start             end                 module name
0: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleIndex : @#Base @#End @#ModuleName @#ImageName  @#LoadedImageName
00 : fffff80000bbf000 fffff80000bc9000 kdcom kdcom.dll
01 : fffff80002e18000 fffff80002e61000 hal hal.dll
02 : fffff80002e61000 fffff8000343e000 nt ntkrnlmp.exe  ntkrnlmp.exe
03 : fffff88000c00000 fffff88000c4f000 Rt64win7 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys
04 : fffff88000c4f000 fffff88000c93000 mcupdate_GenuineIntel \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
05 : fffff88000c93000 fffff88000ca7000 PSHED \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
06 : fffff88000ca7000 fffff88000d05000 CLFS \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
07 : fffff88000d05000 fffff88000dc5000 CI \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
08 : fffff88000dc5000 fffff88000de9000 rasl2tp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
09 : fffff88000e00000 fffff88000e3e000 1394ohci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
0a : fffff88000e43000 fffff88000ee7000 Wdf01000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
0b : fffff88000ee7000 fffff88000ef6000 WDFLDR \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
0c : fffff88000ef6000 fffff88000f4d000 ACPI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
0d : fffff88000f4d000 fffff88000fa9000 volmgrx \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
0e : fffff88000fa9000 fffff88000fc3000 mountmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
0f : fffff88000fc3000 fffff88000fe1000 i8042prt \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
10 : fffff88000fe1000 fffff88000ff7000 AgileVpn \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
11 : fffff88001000000 fffff88001033000 pci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
12 : fffff88001033000 fffff88001040000 vdrvroot \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
13 : fffff88001040000 fffff8800104a000 msisadrv \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
14 : fffff8800104a000 fffff8800105f000 partmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
15 : fffff88001071000 fffff88001197000 sptd \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
16 : fffff88001197000 fffff880011a0000 WMILIB \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
17 : fffff880011a0000 fffff880011cf000 SCSIPORT \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
18 : fffff880011cf000 fffff880011e4000 volmgr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
19 : fffff880011e4000 fffff880011eb000 pciide \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
1a : fffff880011eb000 fffff880011fb000 PCIIDEX \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
1b : fffff88001200000 fffff8800124c000 fltmgr \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
1c : fffff8800124c000 fffff88001260000 fileinfo \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
1d : fffff88001275000 fffff88001391000 iaStor \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
1e : fffff88001391000 fffff8800139a000 atapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
1f : fffff8800139a000 fffff880013c4000 ataport \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.SYS
20 : fffff880013c4000 fffff880013e2000 jraid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys
21 : fffff880013e2000 fffff880013ed000 msahci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
22 : fffff880013ed000 fffff880013f8000 amdxata \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
23 : fffff8800140e000 fffff88001434000 tunnel \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
24 : fffff88001434000 fffff8800144a000 intelppm \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
25 : fffff8800144a000 fffff8800145a000 CompositeBus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
26 : fffff8800145c000 fffff880015ff000 Ntfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys  Ntfs.sys
27 : fffff88001600000 fffff8800163a000 fvevol \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
28 : fffff8800163a000 fffff8800166a000 CLASSPNP \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
29 : fffff88001671000 fffff880016cf000 msrpc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
2a : fffff880016cf000 fffff880016e9000 ksecdd \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2b : fffff880016e9000 fffff8800175c000 cng \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
2c : fffff8800175c000 fffff8800176d000 pcw \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
2d : fffff8800176d000 fffff88001777000 Fs_Rec \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2e : fffff88001777000 fffff880017c3000 volsnap \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
2f : fffff880017c3000 fffff880017fd000 rdyboost \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
30 : fffff88001800000 fffff88001860000 NETIO \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
31 : fffff88001860000 fffff8800188b000 ksecpkg \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
32 : fffff8800188b000 fffff8800189d000 mup \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
33 : fffff8800189d000 fffff880018a6000 hwpolicy \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
34 : fffff880018a6000 fffff880018bc000 disk \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
35 : fffff880018bc000 fffff880019ae000 ndis \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
36 : fffff880019ae000 fffff880019f8000 fwpkclnt \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
37 : fffff880019f8000 fffff88001a00000 spldr \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
38 : fffff88001a02000 fffff88001bff000 tcpip \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
39 : fffff88002e00000 fffff88002e25000 VIDEOPRT \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS
3a : fffff88002e25000 fffff88002e35000 watchdog \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
3b : fffff88002e35000 fffff88002e3e000 RDPCDD \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
3c : fffff88002e3e000 fffff88002e47000 rdpencdd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
3d : fffff88002e47000 fffff88002e50000 rdprefmp \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
3e : fffff88002e50000 fffff88002e5b000 Msfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
3f : fffff88002e5b000 fffff88002e6c000 Npfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
40 : fffff88002e6c000 fffff88002e79000 TDI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS
41 : fffff88002e79000 fffff88002f95000 dump_iaStor \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_iaStor.sys
42 : fffff88002fb1000 fffff88002fcf000 tdx \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
43 : fffff88002fcf000 fffff88002fdb000 ndistapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
44 : fffff88002fdb000 fffff88002fe4000 Null \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
45 : fffff88002fe4000 fffff88002feb000 Beep \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
46 : fffff88002feb000 fffff88002ff9000 vga \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
47 : fffff88003e00000 fffff88003e11000 blbdrive \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
48 : fffff88003e11000 fffff88003e17000 AsIO \SystemRoot\SysWow64\drivers\AsIO.sys
49 : fffff88003e17000 fffff88003e26000 kbdclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
4a : fffff88003e26000 fffff88003eb0000 afd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
4b : fffff88003eb0000 fffff88003ef5000 netbt \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
4c : fffff88003ef5000 fffff88003efe000 wfplwf \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
4d : fffff88003efe000 fffff88003f24000 pacer \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
4e : fffff88003f24000 fffff88003f33000 netbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
4f : fffff88003f33000 fffff88003f4e000 wanarp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
50 : fffff88003f4e000 fffff88003f62000 termdd \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
51 : fffff88003f62000 fffff88003fb3000 rdbss \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
52 : fffff88003fb3000 fffff88003fbf000 nsiproxy \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
53 : fffff88003fbf000 fffff88003fca000 mssmbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
54 : fffff88003fca000 fffff88003fd9000 discache \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys
55 : fffff88003fd9000 fffff88003ff7000 dfsc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
56 : fffff88003ff7000 fffff88004000000 wmiacpi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
57 : fffff8800442e000 fffff880044f6000 HTTP \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
58 : fffff880044f6000 fffff88004514000 bowser \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
59 : fffff88004514000 fffff8800452c000 mpsdrv \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
5a : fffff8800452c000 fffff88004559000 mrxsmb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
5b : fffff88004559000 fffff880045a6000 mrxsmb10 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
5c : fffff880045a6000 fffff880045c9000 mrxsmb20 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
5d : fffff880045c9000 fffff880045d6000 lirsgt \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lirsgt.sys
5e : fffff88004a00000 fffff88004a56000 USBPORT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
5f : fffff88004a56000 fffff88005078000 atikmdag \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
60 : fffff88005078000 fffff8800516c000 dxgkrnl \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
61 : fffff8800516c000 fffff880051b2000 dxgmms1 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
62 : fffff880051b2000 fffff880051d6000 HDAudBus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
63 : fffff880051d6000 fffff880051e3000 usbuhci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
64 : fffff880051e3000 fffff880051f4000 usbehci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
65 : fffff880051f4000 fffff880051fc000 ASACPI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys
66 : fffff88005200000 fffff8800523d000 portcls \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
67 : fffff8800523d000 fffff8800525f000 drmk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
68 : fffff8800525f000 fffff88005264200 ksthunk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
69 : fffff88005274000 fffff880052a3000 ndiswan \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
6a : fffff880052a3000 fffff880052be000 raspppoe \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
6b : fffff880052be000 fffff880052df000 raspptp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
6c : fffff880052df000 fffff880052f9000 rassstp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
6d : fffff880052f9000 fffff88005308000 mouclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
6e : fffff88005308000 fffff88005309480 swenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
6f : fffff8800530a000 fffff8800534d000 ks \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ks.sys
70 : fffff8800534d000 fffff8800535f000 umbus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
71 : fffff8800535f000 fffff880053b9000 usbhub \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
72 : fffff880053b9000 fffff880053ce000 NDProxy \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
73 : fffff880053db000 fffff880053fc000 AtiHdmi \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AtiHdmi.sys
74 : fffff88006c3f000 fffff88006cb8000 ADIHdAud \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ADIHdAud.sys
75 : fffff88006cb8000 fffff88006cc4000 Dxapi \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys
76 : fffff88006cc4000 fffff88006cd2000 crashdmp \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys
77 : fffff88006cd2000 fffff88006ce0000 hidusb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
78 : fffff88006ce0000 fffff88006cf9000 HIDCLASS \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS
79 : fffff88006cf9000 fffff88006d01080 HIDPARSE \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS
7a : fffff88006d02000 fffff88006d03f00 USBD \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS
7b : fffff88006d04000 fffff88006d17000 dump_dumpfve \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpfve.sys
7c : fffff88006d17000 fffff88006d24000 mouhid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
7d : fffff88006d24000 fffff88006d32000 monitor \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
7e : fffff88006d32000 fffff88006d55000 luafv \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
7f : fffff88006d55000 fffff88006d76000 WudfPf \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
80 : fffff88006d76000 fffff88006d8b000 lltdio \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
81 : fffff88006d8b000 fffff88006da3000 rspndr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
82 : fffff88006da3000 fffff88006df2000 atksgt \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atksgt.sys
83 : fffff88007072000 fffff88007118000 peauth \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
84 : fffff88007118000 fffff88007123000 secdrv \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
85 : fffff88007123000 fffff88007150000 srvnet \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
86 : fffff88007150000 fffff88007162000 tcpipreg \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
87 : fffff88007162000 fffff880071cb000 srv2 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
88 : fffff8800742f000 fffff880074c7000 srv \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
89 : fffff880074c7000 fffff880074d1000 LVPr2M64 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2M64.sys
8a : fffff88007542000 fffff8800754d000 asyncmac \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
8b : fffff960000c0000 fffff960003cf000 win32k \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys
8c : fffff96000520000 fffff9600052a000 TSDDD \SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll
8d : fffff96000700000 fffff96000727000 cdd \SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll
0: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion
kdcom fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hal fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Rt64win7 fver =  pver =
mcupdate_GenuineIntel fver =  pver =
PSHED fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CLFS fver =  pver =
CI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rasl2tp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
1394ohci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Wdf01000 fver = 1.9.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 1.9.7600.16385
WDFLDR fver =  pver =
ACPI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volmgrx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mountmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
i8042prt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AgileVpn fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vdrvroot fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
msisadrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
partmgr fver =  pver =
sptd fver =  pver =
WMILIB fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
SCSIPORT fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pciide fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
PCIIDEX fver =  pver =
fltmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fileinfo fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
iaStor fver =  pver =
atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ataport fver =  pver =
jraid fver =  pver =
msahci fver =  pver =
amdxata fver =  pver =
tunnel fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
intelppm fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CompositeBus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Ntfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fvevol fver =  pver =
CLASSPNP fver =  pver =
msrpc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
cng fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pcw fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Fs_Rec fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volsnap fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdyboost fver =  pver =
NETIO fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecpkg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mup fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hwpolicy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
disk fver =  pver =
ndis fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fwpkclnt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
spldr fver =  pver =
tcpip fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
VIDEOPRT fver =  pver =
watchdog fver =  pver =
RDPCDD fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdpencdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdprefmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Msfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Npfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
TDI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_iaStor fver =  pver =
tdx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndistapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Null fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Beep fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vga fver =  pver =
blbdrive fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AsIO fver =  pver =
kbdclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
afd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
netbt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wfplwf fver =  pver =
pacer fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
netbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wanarp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
termdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdbss fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nsiproxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mssmbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
discache fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dfsc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wmiacpi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HTTP fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
bowser fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mpsdrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb fver =  pver =
mrxsmb10 fver =  pver =
mrxsmb20 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
lirsgt fver =  pver =
USBPORT fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atikmdag fver =  pver =
dxgkrnl fver =  pver =
dxgmms1 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HDAudBus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbuhci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbehci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ASACPI fver =  pver =
portcls fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
drmk fver =  pver =
ksthunk fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndiswan fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspppoe fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspptp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rassstp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mouclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
swenum fver =  pver =
ks fver =  pver =
umbus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbhub fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
NDProxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AtiHdmi fver =  pver =
ADIHdAud fver =  pver =
Dxapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
crashdmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hidusb fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDCLASS fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDPARSE fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBD fver =  pver =
dump_dumpfve fver =  pver =
mouhid fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
monitor fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
luafv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
WudfPf fver =  pver =
lltdio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rspndr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atksgt fver =  pver =
peauth fver =  pver =
secdrv fver =  pver =
srvnet fver =  pver =
tcpipreg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
srv2 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
srv fver =  pver =
LVPr2M64 fver =  pver =
asyncmac fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
win32k fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
TSDDD fver =  pver =
cdd fver =  pver =
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f4d000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`06c3f000 fffff880`06cb8000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jun 09 03:51:15 2009 (4A2E1473)
fffff880`03e26000 fffff880`03eb0000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00ff7000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`051f4000 fffff880`051fc000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`03e11000 fffff880`03e17000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
fffff880`07542000 fffff880`0754d000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01391000 fffff880`0139a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0139a000 fffff880`013c4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`053db000 fffff880`053fc000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`05078000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:11:41 2009 (4AF1A7BD)
fffff880`06da3000 fffff880`06df2000   atksgt   atksgt.sys   Sun May 17 09:36:34 2009 (4A1012E2)
fffff880`02fe4000 fffff880`02feb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`044f6000 fffff880`04514000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00700000 fffff960`00727000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`00d05000 fffff880`00dc5000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`0166a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ca7000 fffff880`00d05000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`0175c000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06cc4000 fffff880`06cd2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03fd9000 fffff880`03ff7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03fca000 fffff880`03fd9000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018bc000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0523d000 fffff880`0525f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06d04000 fffff880`06d17000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02e79000 fffff880`02f95000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`06cb8000 fffff880`06cc4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05078000 fffff880`0516c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0516c000 fffff880`051b2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01260000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0176d000 fffff880`01777000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019f8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02e18000 fffff800`02e61000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`051b2000 fffff880`051d6000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06ce0000 fffff880`06cf9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06cf9000 fffff880`06d01080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06cd2000 fffff880`06ce0000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0442e000 fffff880`044f6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0189d000 fffff880`018a6000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fe1000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01275000 fffff880`01391000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`01434000 fffff880`0144a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013e2000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e26000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0530a000 fffff880`0534d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016e9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0525f000 fffff880`05264200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`045c9000 fffff880`045d6000   lirsgt   lirsgt.sys   Sun May 17 09:06:57 2009 (4A100BF1)
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d8b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06d32000 fffff880`06d55000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`074c7000 fffff880`074d1000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff880`00c4f000 fffff880`00c93000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`06d24000 fffff880`06d32000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`052f9000 fffff880`05308000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06d17000 fffff880`06d24000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fc3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04514000 fffff880`0452c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0452c000 fffff880`04559000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`04559000 fffff880`045a6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`045a6000 fffff880`045c9000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`013e2000 fffff880`013ed000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Nov 13 23:36:50 2009 (4AFE33E2)
fffff880`02e50000 fffff880`02e5b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`0104a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01671000 fffff880`016cf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03fbf000 fffff880`03fca000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`0189d000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`019ae000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02fcf000 fffff880`02fdb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05274000 fffff880`052a3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`053b9000 fffff880`053ce000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03f24000 fffff880`03f33000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03eb0000 fffff880`03ef5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02e5b000 fffff880`02e6c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03fb3000 fffff880`03fbf000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e61000 fffff800`0343e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0145c000 fffff880`015ff000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02fdb000 fffff880`02fe4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03efe000 fffff880`03f24000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`0105f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01033000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011eb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`011fb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0175c000 fffff880`0176d000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07072000 fffff880`07118000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0523d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c93000 fffff880`00ca7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00dc5000 fffff880`00de9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`052a3000 fffff880`052be000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`052be000 fffff880`052df000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`052df000 fffff880`052f9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03f62000 fffff880`03fb3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02e35000 fffff880`02e3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e3e000 fffff880`02e47000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e47000 fffff880`02e50000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`017c3000 fffff880`017fd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06d8b000 fffff880`06da3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Sat Dec 19 04:11:30 2009 (4B2C98C2)
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011cf000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`07118000 fffff880`07123000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`019f8000 fffff880`01a00000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01197000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0742f000 fffff880`074c7000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`07162000 fffff880`071cb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07123000 fffff880`07150000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`05308000 fffff880`05309480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a02000 fffff880`01bff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`07150000 fffff880`07162000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02e6c000 fffff880`02e79000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02fb1000 fffff880`02fcf000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03f4e000 fffff880`03f62000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01434000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0534d000 fffff880`0535f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06d02000 fffff880`06d03f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`051e3000 fffff880`051f4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0535f000 fffff880`053b9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`051d6000 fffff880`051e3000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`01040000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02feb000 fffff880`02ff9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00fa9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01777000 fffff880`017c3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03f33000 fffff880`03f4e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02e25000 fffff880`02e35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e43000 fffff880`00ee7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ee7000 fffff880`00ef6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03ef5000 fffff880`03efe000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03ff7000 fffff880`04000000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011a0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06d55000 fffff880`06d76000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`074d1000 fffff880`07542000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02e82000 fffff880`02f9e000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02f9e000 fffff880`02fb1000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05270000 fffff880`05272000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05265000 fffff880`05270000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`053d9000 fffff880`053db000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`053ce000 fffff880`053d9000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02fb1000 fffff880`02fdb000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmDvmLVPr2M64
Browse full module list
start             end                 module name
fffff880`074c7000 fffff880`074d1000   LVPr2M64   (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2M64.sys
    Image name: LVPr2M64.sys
    Browse all global symbols  functions  data
    Timestamp:        Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
    CheckSum:         0000D45C
    ImageSize:        0000A000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
  
[/font]
```


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

thx, the same error never came up again after removing tages, but recently i got this BSOD.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bugcheck = *0x19* - pool corruption

If software related, the driver verifier should be of help --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Dump[1].zip\030810-17269-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e5b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03098e50
Debug session time: Tue Mar  9 01:41:37.323 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:22:17.473
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {3, fffff8a00ecdf820, fffff8a00ecdf820, ffff7ba00ecdf820}

Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExFreePool+75b )

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

4: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffff8a00ecdf820, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: fffff8a00ecdf820, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: ffff7ba00ecdf820, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ffe10b to fffff80002eccf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`035d29c8 fffff800`02ffe10b : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000003 fffff8a0`0ecdf820 fffff8a0`0ecdf820 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`035d29d0 fffff800`030004c1 : 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`0ecb4000 fffffa80`07603060 fffffa80`05b89b00 : nt!ExFreePool+0x75b
fffff880`035d2a60 fffff800`02eb7250 : fffffa80`05fd9900 00000000`00000000 00000000`74536d4d 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x411
fffff880`035d2b10 fffff800`031baf13 : fffffa80`05fd9900 00000000`00000011 00000000`0008c081 fffffa80`0008c081 : nt!MiDeleteSegmentPages+0x35c
fffff880`035d2bc0 fffff800`02ff2f6b : fffffa80`05fd9908 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 8c048c04`00000631 : nt!MiSegmentDelete+0x7b
fffff880`035d2c00 fffff800`02ff35dd : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05508b30 56c656c6`00000012 : nt!MiProcessDereferenceList+0x23b
fffff880`035d2cc0 fffff800`03170166 : e448e448`32d132d1 651a651a`b91cb91c 4c8c4c8c`82e382e3 5b565b56`bcc3bcc3 : nt!MiDereferenceSegmentThread+0x10d
fffff880`035d2d40 fffff800`02eab486 : fffff880`009b2180 fffffa80`0553b040 fffff880`009bd0c0 5b565b56`bcc3bcc3 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`035d2d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExFreePool+75b
fffff800`02ffe10b cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExFreePool+75b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExFreePool+75b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExFreePool+75b

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

4: kd> lmvm Pool_Corruption
start             end                 module name
```


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

I turned on driver verifier but just like my previous attempt, my computer always crashes withouth producing any sort of blue screen. This has been very frustrating for me.


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally a good verifier enabled dump file, plz help me analyze.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck on the dump - 

*0x124* = WHEA = Windows Hardware Error Architecture

Hardware failure is the #1 reason for 0x124 BSODs. It was not a VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMP. 

Information on *0x124* crashes as explained by the great H2SO4 himself - 

http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-2-int-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html

I read past posts and noticed Tages; now I see drivers for Trend Micro's Server Protect for Windows. Not sure if it is involved or not - 

```
[font=lucida console] 
spnw.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632) 
[/font]
```
From Trend Micro --> http://esupport.trendmicro.com/page...(SPNT)-58-from-Novell-NetWare.aspx?print=true

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

Windows 7 x64 RTM - Bugcheck 0x124 = WHEA 

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032210-16645-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e59000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03096e50
Debug session time: Mon Mar 22 19:28:36.317 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.363
Loading Kernel Symbols
...................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa80077ab8f8, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa80077ab8f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0357e6f0 fffff800`03113a89 : fffffa80`077ab8d0 fffffa80`05551680 00000000`0000000b 00000000`00000001 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`0357ec10 fffff800`02ff5547 : fffffa80`077ab8d0 fffff800`0306e5f8 fffffa80`05551680 00000002`00000005 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`0357ec40 fffff800`02f5db95 : fffff800`030d0360 fffffa80`07774828 fffffa80`07774820 fffffa80`05551680 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`0357ec80 fffff800`02ed8161 : fffff880`0123be00 fffff800`02f5db70 fffffa80`05551680 fffffa80`05551680 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`0357ecb0 fffff800`0316e166 : 983a983a`b3c8b3c8 fffffa80`05551680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05524740 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0357ed40 fffff800`02ea9486 : fffff880`0336a180 fffffa80`05551680 fffff880`033750c0 03da03da`92d092d0 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0357ed80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0357f000 fffff880`03579000 fffff880`0357dfe0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa8008029000 rbx=fffffa80077ab8f8 rcx=fffff8800357e730
rdx=fffff88003100000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8008029000
rip=fffff800032ff3cc rsp=fffff8800357e6f0 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=000000000000f1e0  r9=000000000000060c r10=00000000000007ff
r11=000000000000060c r12=fffff800030d03c0 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c:
fffff800`032ff3cc 48897c2438      mov     qword ptr [rsp+38h],rdi ss:0018:fffff880`0357e728=fffffa8000000910
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0357e6f0 fffff800`03113a89 : fffffa80`077ab8d0 fffffa80`05551680 00000000`0000000b 00000000`00000001 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`0357ec10 fffff800`02ff5547 : fffffa80`077ab8d0 fffff800`0306e5f8 fffffa80`05551680 00000002`00000005 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`0357ec40 fffff800`02f5db95 : fffff800`030d0360 fffffa80`07774828 fffffa80`07774820 fffffa80`05551680 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`0357ec80 fffff800`02ed8161 : fffff880`0123be00 fffff800`02f5db70 fffffa80`05551680 fffffa80`05551680 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`0357ecb0 fffff800`0316e166 : 983a983a`b3c8b3c8 fffffa80`05551680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05524740 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0357ed40 fffff800`02ea9486 : fffff880`0336a180 fffffa80`05551680 fffff880`033750c0 03da03da`92d092d0 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0357ed80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0357f000 fffff880`03579000 fffff880`0357dfe0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bcb000 fffff800`00bd5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e10000 fffff800`02e59000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02e59000 fffff800`03436000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00cee000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cee000 fffff880`00d02000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00d60000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d60000 fffff880`00dbc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e1f000 fffff880`00edf000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00edf000 fffff880`00f83000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f92000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fe9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0101c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0101c000 fffff880`0102c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01039000 fffff880`0115f000   spnw     spnw.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`01168000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01168000 fffff880`01197000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011ca000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ca000 fffff880`011d7000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`011d7000 fffff880`011e1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`011e1000 fffff880`011f6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0120b000 fffff880`01257000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`0126b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01280000 fffff880`0139c000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`0139c000 fffff880`013a5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013cf000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`013cf000 fffff880`013ed000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f8000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Nov 13 23:36:50 2009 (4AFE33E2)
fffff880`0140d000 fffff880`015b0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`015b0000 fffff880`015ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0164b000 fffff880`016be000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`016be000 fffff880`016cf000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016d9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`016d9000 fffff880`017cb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017cb000 fffff880`017fb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`01903000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01903000 fffff880`0192e000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0192e000 fffff880`01978000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01978000 fffff880`019c4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019cc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`019cc000 fffff880`019e2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019f0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01a01000 fffff880`01bfe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02ec2000 fffff880`02fde000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`02fde000 fffff880`02ff1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fe9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0139c000 fffff880`013a5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013cf000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e1f000 fffff880`00edf000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`017cb000 fffff880`017fb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00d60000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0164b000 fffff880`016be000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019f0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019cc000 fffff880`019e2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02fde000 fffff880`02ff1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02ec2000 fffff880`02fde000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`0126b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0120b000 fffff880`01257000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016d9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0192e000 fffff880`01978000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02e10000 fffff800`02e59000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01280000 fffff880`0139c000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`013cf000 fffff880`013ed000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff800`00bcb000 fffff800`00bd5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`015b0000 fffff880`015ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01903000 fffff880`0192e000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00cee000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f8000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Nov 13 23:36:50 2009 (4AFE33E2)
fffff880`011d7000 fffff880`011e1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016d9000 fffff880`017cb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`01903000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff800`02e59000 fffff800`03436000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0140d000 fffff880`015b0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`011e1000 fffff880`011f6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011ca000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0101c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0101c000 fffff880`0102c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`016be000 fffff880`016cf000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`00cee000 fffff880`00d02000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01168000 fffff880`01197000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019cc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01039000 fffff880`0115f000   spnw     spnw.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`01a01000 fffff880`01bfe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`011ca000 fffff880`011d7000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d60000 fffff880`00dbc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01978000 fffff880`019c4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`00edf000 fffff880`00f83000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f92000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`01168000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`077ab8f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

by [color=navy]jcgriff2   
  
J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color] 
  
  [color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

[/font]
```


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Recently i got this CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT and it has something to do with my CPU when i googled it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Yes... you are correct in your findings.

*0x101* = CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT = CPU hang

Please. . . follow the advice given in prior posts.

I still see Daemon/ Alcohol driver sptd.sys as well as the dynamically allocated ones they are spawning off; at least I hope it is their doing as you won't find this driver in a Google search - 

```
[font=lucida console]
a1umny7d.SYS Fri Aug 07 09:30:20 2009 (4A7C2C6C)
[/font]
```
RE: Daemon/Alcohol --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2569119-post7.html

ASIO.sys, April 2009, is still with us in the 0x101 dump --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2577690-post9.html

I do not know whether the 'fixes' suggested for both will rid you of the *0x101* BSODs or not - we won't know until the 'fixes' are done.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

Windows 7 x64 RTM - BSOD Bugcheck 0x101 

```
[font=lucida console] 
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\041010-18922-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e13000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03050e50
Debug session time: Sat Apr 10 23:34:30.310 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:53:19.339
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {19, 0, fffff880032f9180, 6}

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000019, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffff880032f9180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000006, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`009a9768 fffff800`02e31443 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffff880`032f9180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`009a9770 fffff800`02e8d5f7 : fffffa80`00000000 fffff800`00000006 00000000`00002711 fffff800`02e8b1a2 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4e3e
fffff880`009a9800 fffff800`033fa895 : fffff800`0341f460 fffff880`009a99b0 fffff800`0341f460 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff880`009a9900 fffff800`02e813f3 : 00000000`534112f6 fffff800`02ffde80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff880`009a9930 fffff800`02eba5a3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163
fffff880`009a9ac0 fffff800`02e92e2c : 00000000`00000000 fffff6fc`40004308 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0x93
fffff880`009a9b00 fffff800`02ecc6b9 : fffff6fc`40004308 00000000`0000000b fffff800`02ffde80 00000000`00000080 : nt!KeFlushMultipleRangeTb+0x28c
fffff880`009a9bd0 fffff800`02ecc28f : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiZeroPageChain+0x14e
fffff880`009a9c10 fffff800`03128166 : fffffa80`054ee5b0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`054eeb30 fffff800`02e63479 : nt!MmZeroPageThread+0x7da
fffff880`009a9d40 fffff800`02e63486 : fffff800`02ffde80 fffffa80`054ee5b0 fffff800`0300bc40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`009a9d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=ffffffffffffffbf rbx=fffff80002ffde80 rcx=0000000000000101
rdx=0000000000000019 rsi=fffffa80054ee5b0 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff80002e84f00 rsp=fffff880009a9768 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff880032f9180 r10=fffff80002e13000
r11=fffff880009a9850 r12=0000000000000000 r13=000000000000000c
r14=fffff880032f9180 r15=0000000000000006
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e84f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`009a9770=0000000000000101
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`009a9768 fffff800`02e31443 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffff880`032f9180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`009a9770 fffff800`02e8d5f7 : fffffa80`00000000 fffff800`00000006 00000000`00002711 fffff800`02e8b1a2 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4e3e
fffff880`009a9800 fffff800`033fa895 : fffff800`0341f460 fffff880`009a99b0 fffff800`0341f460 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff880`009a9900 fffff800`02e813f3 : 00000000`534112f6 fffff800`02ffde80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff880`009a9930 fffff800`02eba5a3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`009a9930)
fffff880`009a9ac0 fffff800`02e92e2c : 00000000`00000000 fffff6fc`40004308 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0x93
fffff880`009a9b00 fffff800`02ecc6b9 : fffff6fc`40004308 00000000`0000000b fffff800`02ffde80 00000000`00000080 : nt!KeFlushMultipleRangeTb+0x28c
fffff880`009a9bd0 fffff800`02ecc28f : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiZeroPageChain+0x14e
fffff880`009a9c10 fffff800`03128166 : fffffa80`054ee5b0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`054eeb30 fffff800`02e63479 : nt!MmZeroPageThread+0x7da
fffff880`009a9d40 fffff800`02e63486 : fffff800`02ffde80 fffffa80`054ee5b0 fffff800`0300bc40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`009a9d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc5000 fffff800`00bcf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e13000 fffff800`033f0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033f0000 fffff800`03439000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c2b000 fffff880`00c6f000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c6f000 fffff880`00c83000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00ce1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00ce1000 fffff880`00da1000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00da1000 fffff880`00dff000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00ec2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00f6a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f79000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f79000 fffff880`00fd0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fd0000 fffff880`00ff6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01012000 fffff880`01138000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`01141000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01141000 fffff880`01170000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`01170000 fffff880`011a3000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011a3000 fffff880`011b0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`011b0000 fffff880`011ba000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`011ba000 fffff880`011cf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011eb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`011fb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0122f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01238000 fffff880`01354000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`01354000 fffff880`0135d000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0135d000 fffff880`01387000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01387000 fffff880`013a5000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013b0000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Nov 13 23:36:50 2009 (4AFE33E2)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013bb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`013bb000 fffff880`013cf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`013cf000 fffff880`013f4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01409000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01409000 fffff880`01414000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`015b9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015d3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015d3000 fffff880`015e1000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fa000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01644000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`016b8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`016c9000 fffff880`016d3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`016d3000 fffff880`017c5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017c5000 fffff880`017f5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0188f000 fffff880`018a5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018ae000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018af000 fffff880`0190f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`0193a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`01984000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01a03000 fffff880`01c00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02e1e000 fffff880`02e2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02e31000 fffff880`02ebb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02ebb000 fffff880`02f00000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02f00000 fffff880`02f09000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02f09000 fffff880`02f2f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02f2f000 fffff880`02f3e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02f3e000 fffff880`02f59000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02f59000 fffff880`02f6d000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02f6d000 fffff880`02fbe000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02fbe000 fffff880`02fca000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02fca000 fffff880`02fd5000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02fd5000 fffff880`02fe4000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02fe4000 fffff880`02fea000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
fffff880`02fea000 fffff880`03000000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   a1umny7d a1umny7d.SYS Fri Aug 07 09:30:20 2009 (4A7C2C6C)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04253000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04253000 fffff880`04269000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0427b000 fffff880`042af000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 02 22:07:33 2010 (4B8DD275)
fffff880`042af000 fffff880`04305000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04305000 fffff880`04354000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Sat Dec 19 04:11:30 2009 (4B2C98C2)
fffff880`04354000 fffff880`04392000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04392000 fffff880`043b0000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043b0000 fffff880`043bf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043bf000 fffff880`043e3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`043e3000 fffff880`043ef000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04615000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04622000 fffff880`04644000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Thu Jan 28 20:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`04644000 fffff880`04681000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04681000 fffff880`046a3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`046a3000 fffff880`046a8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`046aa000 fffff880`046d9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`046d9000 fffff880`046f4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`046f4000 fffff880`04715000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04715000 fffff880`0472f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0472f000 fffff880`0473e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0473e000 fffff880`0473f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04740000 fffff880`04783000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04783000 fffff880`04795000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04795000 fffff880`047ef000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a57000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04a57000 fffff880`04a5f000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`04a5f000 fffff880`04a68000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04a68000 fffff880`050d7000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Tue Mar 02 22:47:08 2010 (4B8DDBBC)
fffff880`050d7000 fffff880`051cb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`051cb000 fffff880`051ef000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`051ef000 fffff880`051fc000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0560b000 fffff880`05638000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`05638000 fffff880`0564a000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`05663000 fffff880`0572b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0572b000 fffff880`05749000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05749000 fffff880`05761000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05761000 fffff880`0578e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`0578e000 fffff880`057db000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`057db000 fffff880`057fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06ca6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06cb8000 fffff880`06d31000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jun 09 03:51:15 2009 (4A2E1473)
fffff880`06d31000 fffff880`06d43100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)
fffff880`06d44000 fffff880`06d52000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06d52000 fffff880`06d6b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06d6b000 fffff880`06d73080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06d74000 fffff880`06d75f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d82000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06d82000 fffff880`06d90000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06d90000 fffff880`06dad000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06dad000 fffff880`06db9000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06db9000 fffff880`06dc2000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06dc2000 fffff880`06dd5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06dd5000 fffff880`06ddf980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06e23000 fffff880`06e44000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`06e44000 fffff880`06e59000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06e59000 fffff880`06e71000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06ecf000 fffff880`0716e000   LV302V64 LV302V64.SYS Thu Apr 30 18:43:26 2009 (49FA298E)
fffff880`0716e000 fffff880`07170400   lv302a64 lv302a64.sys Thu Apr 30 18:41:07 2009 (49FA2903)
fffff880`07171000 fffff880`0718bc00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0718c000 fffff880`071da580   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Thu Apr 30 18:43:25 2009 (49FA298D)
fffff880`071db000 fffff880`071e8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`071e8000 fffff880`071f6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`07a71000 fffff880`07a7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`07a7c000 fffff880`07ad0000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`07aeb000 fffff880`07b54000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07b54000 fffff880`07bec000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`07bec000 fffff880`07bf6000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07ad0000 fffff880`07adc000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07adc000 fffff880`07ae5000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a13000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019e6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e6000 fffff880`019f2000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`019fb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`047fa000 fffff880`047fc000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`047ef000 fffff880`047fa000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04620000 fffff880`04622000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04615000 fffff880`04620000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04354000 fffff880`04392000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   a1umny7d a1umny7d.SYS Fri Aug 07 09:30:20 2009 (4A7C2C6C)
fffff880`00f79000 fffff880`00fd0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`06cb8000 fffff880`06d31000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jun 09 03:51:15 2009 (4A2E1473)
fffff880`02e31000 fffff880`02ebb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04253000 fffff880`04269000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013bb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04a57000 fffff880`04a5f000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`02fe4000 fffff880`02fea000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
fffff880`07a71000 fffff880`07a7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01354000 fffff880`0135d000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0135d000 fffff880`01387000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04622000 fffff880`04644000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Thu Jan 28 20:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`0427b000 fffff880`042af000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 02 22:07:33 2010 (4B8DD275)
fffff880`04a68000 fffff880`050d7000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Tue Mar 02 22:47:08 2010 (4B8DDBBC)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01644000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02e1e000 fffff880`02e2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0572b000 fffff880`05749000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ce1000 fffff880`00da1000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`017c5000 fffff880`017f5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00ce1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`016b8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04253000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06d82000 fffff880`06d90000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02fd5000 fffff880`02fe4000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0188f000 fffff880`018a5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04681000 fffff880`046a3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06db9000 fffff880`06dc2000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06dad000 fffff880`06db9000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06dc2000 fffff880`06dd5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d82000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`050d7000 fffff880`051cb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`013bb000 fffff880`013cf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00ec2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`016c9000 fffff880`016d3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`01984000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033f0000 fffff800`03439000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`051cb000 fffff880`051ef000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06d52000 fffff880`06d6b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06d6b000 fffff880`06d73080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06d44000 fffff880`06d52000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05663000 fffff880`0572b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04392000 fffff880`043b0000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01238000 fffff880`01354000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`02fea000 fffff880`03000000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01387000 fffff880`013a5000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 11:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`043b0000 fffff880`043bf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bc5000 fffff800`00bcf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04740000 fffff880`04783000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015d3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`0193a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`046a3000 fffff880`046a8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06e44000 fffff880`06e59000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0716e000 fffff880`07170400   lv302a64 lv302a64.sys Thu Apr 30 18:41:07 2009 (49FA2903)
fffff880`06ecf000 fffff880`0716e000   LV302V64 LV302V64.SYS Thu Apr 30 18:43:26 2009 (49FA298E)
fffff880`07bec000 fffff880`07bf6000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff880`0718c000 fffff880`071da580   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Thu Apr 30 18:43:25 2009 (49FA298D)
fffff880`06dd5000 fffff880`06ddf980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffff880`00c2b000 fffff880`00c6f000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`071e8000 fffff880`071f6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0472f000 fffff880`0473e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`071db000 fffff880`071e8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05749000 fffff880`05761000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05761000 fffff880`0578e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`0578e000 fffff880`057db000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`057db000 fffff880`057fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013b0000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Nov 13 23:36:50 2009 (4AFE33E2)
fffff880`01409000 fffff880`01414000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011b0000 fffff880`011ba000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00da1000 fffff880`00dff000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02fca000 fffff880`02fd5000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016d3000 fffff880`017c5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`043e3000 fffff880`043ef000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`046aa000 fffff880`046d9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04615000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02f2f000 fffff880`02f3e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ebb000 fffff880`02f00000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`018af000 fffff880`0190f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02fbe000 fffff880`02fca000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e13000 fffff800`033f0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`015b9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018ae000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02f09000 fffff880`02f2f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`011ba000 fffff880`011cf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01170000 fffff880`011a3000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011eb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`011fb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06ca6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04644000 fffff880`04681000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c6f000 fffff880`00c83000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`043bf000 fffff880`043e3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`046d9000 fffff880`046f4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`046f4000 fffff880`04715000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04715000 fffff880`0472f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02f6d000 fffff880`02fbe000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fa000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01409000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06e59000 fffff880`06e71000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04305000 fffff880`04354000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Sat Dec 19 04:11:30 2009 (4B2C98C2)
fffff880`01141000 fffff880`01170000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01012000 fffff880`01138000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`07b54000 fffff880`07bec000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`07aeb000 fffff880`07b54000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0560b000 fffff880`05638000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0473e000 fffff880`0473f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a03000 fffff880`01c00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05638000 fffff880`0564a000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0122f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02f59000 fffff880`02f6d000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fd0000 fffff880`00ff6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`07a7c000 fffff880`07ad0000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`04783000 fffff880`04795000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`07171000 fffff880`0718bc00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`06d90000 fffff880`06dad000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06d74000 fffff880`06d75f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04a46000 fffff880`04a57000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04795000 fffff880`047ef000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`042af000 fffff880`04305000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`051ef000 fffff880`051fc000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`011a3000 fffff880`011b0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`015d3000 fffff880`015e1000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`013cf000 fffff880`013f4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02f3e000 fffff880`02f59000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00f6a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f79000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02f00000 fffff880`02f09000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04a5f000 fffff880`04a68000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`01141000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06e23000 fffff880`06e44000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`06d31000 fffff880`06d43100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07ad0000 fffff880`07adc000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07adc000 fffff880`07ae5000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a13000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019e6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e6000 fffff880`019f2000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`019fb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`047fa000 fffff880`047fc000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`047ef000 fffff880`047fa000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04620000 fffff880`04622000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04615000 fffff880`04620000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffff880`032f9180 00000000`00000006
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

by [color=navy]jcgriff2   
  
J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color] 
  
  [color=#000055] https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith [/color] 
  
  [color=#000055] www.jcgriff2.com [/color] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

[/font]
```


----------



## pblblxz (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm i don't know why alcohol is still in there, i thought i deleted a while ago as i mentioned a few posts back. http://www.techsupportforum.com/2577601-post8.html
As for AsIO.sys, there is no update so im just gonna delete ASUS PC Probe.


----------



## rossathome (Jun 1, 2010)

I fixed this random reboot by uninstalling Roxio from Dell . it was ver 9 DE . I noticed the crash happened with this install so removing it thus fixed the problem. Roxio producs are quite buggy now. watch out with bloatware like this
Ross


----------

